# No oysters tonight.



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

There are no oysters tonight and theres no half price sushi either. The bar is still going to be open but I'm not sure how many people will be there.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Those dirty bastards. LOL!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

What a ripoff!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

worst. post. ever. 

"You'll have nothing and like it!"


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ah Where?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm guessing "0"...


----------

